# any one for aug testing!!!!



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls is thereanyone that is testing around the 5th of aug that can share our 2ww with if so i would love to here from you good luck sunny24


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi - I am officially due to test on the 7th Aug - Would be great to join you!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi herbaltea you have had iui today to havent you i wonder why they told me to test on the 5th and you the 7th anyway good luck hun i hope your dreams come true  hope to see to loads this 2w  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sunny24


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi, I have to test on the 7th as I need to inject hcg again next week and it will still be in my system if I test earlier. 

Here's to a successful test for both of us   - I bet these 2 weeks will really drag and I'll be noticing every af like pain etc!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

i now the feeling i have really bad pain now do you ?  i have to use cyclogest so thats way i can test earlier good look hun x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Both..can i join in..im on day 8 (scan due on day 10) so hopefully will be basted in a few days...so wont be far behind you both xxxx

Its my first time so i could do with sharing the joy/pain xx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Loobylu - Sure you can join us! Good luck for your scans and imminent basting. I have just had my 1st one, so feel free to ask anything! I wasn't quite prepared for how aweful the 2ww would be though - it is dragging!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks...ive booked a week off work next week but not sure if thats a good or bad idea....theres only so much morning tv u can take he he...

Will keep my fingers crossed for you both xxx 

Herbaltea..hope u dont mind me asking but how many and what size were your follicles? 

xx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls 
welcome loobylu i hope your tx goes well, what part are you u to now?

herbaltea, have you had any pain since blasting, i am not to bad having niggles down below but nothing to majoro except my nipples sorry for tmi they are so so sore and stuck out i have nover had them so big dh loves them   

hope you are both ok love sunny24 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi

Sunny - I have posted about follies somewhere else, but they were 19, 17, 16 and 14mm (2 days before basting). Don't worry about the tmi stuff!! My boobs are really sore and my niipples are very sensitive too. I think its a bit early yet for any symptoms of pregnancy so putting it down to the drugs! As for pains/niggles, I did have and quite bad for the last 2/3 days, but think it was due to enlarged ovaries. Have the odd minor niggle now, but nothing major! Glad dh likes the nipples!   I won't let dp go anywhere near mine - far too sensitive!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hebaltea he wishes he could get near like you they are far to sensitive he can look only  

your follies are great sizes i am sure one if not more will have fertilised xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Sunny - Im due for my first scan tomorrow (day 10, been on clomid 4 5 days) so should know more then. Wont be able to log on and let you know how I got on as im not at work but will drop on on Thursday. 

Do you guys test yourselves on the day that they give you or do you have to return to the hospital 

LOL xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

I am due my first IUI either Friday on Mon (1st) so i'll be joining you for August testing - possibly on my birthday so I hope it's good news! 

Is cramping/pain normal after the IUI as I don't really know what to expect?


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Prof Waffle - good luck for your basting on friday/monday. I had mine last friday and it was the 1st for me! I got some cramping after, but more ovary pain as they were enlarged. The worst bit I have found is the evil waiting - 2 weeks is just so long!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi professer waffle welcome to ff i have had 4iuis so i you have any questions feel free to ask, you can get some pain after ii but it is normal so dont worry x good luck  

herbal tea how are you coping i aint to bad having a bit if pain down there so dont thing mine has worked but i dont expect it to to be honest, but ivf will be waiting so i am keeping my chin up xx  

hi loobylu ow did your scan go i hope it went well, i have to test myself on day 14 which is the 5 aug for me hope your ok xxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Sunny - I am bearing up on the 2ww . Today has been quite busy which I find helps. I really don't know if it has worked or not yet - probably too early to tell as impantation wouldn't have happened yet. I just keep thinking.....this time next week it won't be long!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi herbaltea i am glad to see you are coping well on 2ww, i think the only reason i think it want work is that its 4 iui and the doctor told me prevous to the iui's he was 95% possitive i would get preg and i aint so its quite worrying really x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Not long to go now for us! 

My consultant also said my chances were about 90% in one year! I would be a bit greedy to get a bfp 1st go, but I suppose miracles do happen! I would be the happiest person in the world if it has worked!  

This website is great for keeping us all sane!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

you never now herbaltea my first was a BFP but i had a m/c    

hope it does work for you first time hun you deseve it xx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi all how ae yo all feeling today i thnk i am mad


----------



## enfys gwyntog (Mar 8, 2005)

hi girls 

I think I will be a bit late to join you I started treatment 21 july so expect basting around the 1st and testing the 15th - you will all know by then i will be keeping my fingers crossed for all of you

Whay are you feeling mad today sunny? Hang in there girl - it's gonna be just fine - honest!

     to us all
Sianixxxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls welcome enfys gwyntog i just think that is iui is a waste of time for me and just want to go straight to ivf so at least i know i have a good chance,  have been here 4 times now and i now by the way i feel its a neg result but i will have to wait

herbaltea:  how are you going on hun,are you driving  your dp/dh iup the wall yet i know i am i just want to know either way so i can concentrate on ivf 

hello to all others hope your all coping good luck


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

We will be going for August testing, 2nd attempt - thats if a miracle doesn't happen this month during month off - fertile time at the weekend so fingers crossed!!

Everything crossed for you Siani - good luck.

Please stay positive Sunny you haven't had BFN yet - fingers crossed!!

Lou xx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

louju good luck with your treatment hun hope all goes well keep me posted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi all - not too long to go now - this 2ww is a lot worse than I imagined! I've been busy today with work, so that has kept me occupied! I do feel today though that I am not pregnant - strange as I was more positive before. 

Sunny - Hang on in there - just over a week to go  

Lou - good luck for the weekend!!

Enfys - welcome! Are you from wales by any chance?


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning ladies...how are you all holding up today?

Went for my scan yesterday...was told that they want us to try naturally (with their help) this month (why?!?) then if it doesnt work start IUI next month. Sort of understand but was all geared up for basting...hey ho!

The good news was that although I have PCOS on my one ovary, the other one has 3 lovely follicles on it, 14, 12 and 11mm which they tell me are good sizes for day 10. Next scan is on Monday but im a little worried it may be to late by then. Guess they know what they are doing though..

Big Hugs xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi There Everyone,

I just wanted to say hi  and to wish all you ladies the best!

Herbaltea - I know what you mean. Before starting tx I imagined that the injections would be the worst part but the dreaded 2ww is just mental torture!. Personally I blew any ache / pain I had in my body out of proportion (sore boobs - Great! could be a sign!!! / cramps - Ooooh implantation so on ,so on.....) for me it was a relief when AF arrived after only 9 days. I would have been a complete basket case if I had to wait the full 16 days until my blood test.(which was today!)  I hope you do stay busy as it really does help and do stay positive (the power of positive thinking etc.....!)

Loobylu - good luck at the weekend / Monday.
Sunny - hang on in there, fingers crossed for that it works this time.
Professor W - Good luck this weekend. Personally I didn't get any cramps after basting.

I hope you don't mind me asking a question. Has anyone found that they are very emotional i.e. will cry at the drop of a hat, or when a little angry will feel like being in a blind rage. Is this the effect of the medication (puregon-today day 5)? If it's not then I'm really cracking up  (scary thought!)

That's it from me on a rather wet and windy day!. Roll on Friday....thank crunchie etc. etc. 

Have a great day!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Can I join you??

I was gonna post on the july thread but I didnt see the point as its practically august!!

I dont know if any of you know about the trouble I am having with my clinic(nhs)but this is an update.

I called the clinic this morning to argue the point that its stupid them scanning me on day 13 of a shorte cycle(2 when my last cycle lasted 33 days and I had already ov'd by day 13.She explained that their procedure with iui is not to do any scans on fri as there is no point as they are shut over the weekends!!So I havent stopped crying all morning,we missed last months iui cos of their mistakes,I feel so crap as i have been on their waiting list for over a year and the only thing I have had is 2 follie scans and NO treatment!!!

I have had Enough

Sorry its a me post

Kelly x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Kelly,
I cannot believe what I'm reading here!!!!
If it wasn't so upsetting it would be laughable!!!!! So you have to ovulate Monday - Thursday or else tough luck? That's shocking. You're expected to sit around, cross your fingers and hope you ovulate mid week or else it's another month gone?
I can't imagine how stressful this is for you, having had to wait firstly for a year to have treatment and then when the time does actually come, to be knocked back lnot once but twice like this must be so frustrating for you.

I can only but sympathise with you.

Sending you


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the Good Wishes

I'm down for basting tomorrow after all! Think of me with legs akimbo at 12.45pm! I'll be due to test 13th August but as I will be on cyclogest AF might only arrive when I stop the pessaries.

As for s/e from puregon I have to say I haveb't had any but I've only had 6 jabs of 75iu, no idea if this is a low dose or not!

       

to everyone basting soon!


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Kelly - thats terrible   Really don't know what to say - what are you going to do?

Prof Waff - really good luck for the basting tomorrow   

Loobylu - great news on the follies! Triplets here we come!  

Eire - about side effects etc - I was on Puregon for about 2 weeks (50iu or 75iu!) and didn't relaly notice any emotional stuff going on. I did after the trigger shot though - I was very restless and moody for about 4 days, but thankfully thats better now!  

10 days to go for me now on this evil 2ww! I really don't feel pregnant at all - at the begininng I had cramps etc and my ovaries were sore, but now nothing except sore boobs! I think thats the hcg jab. This time next week I'll be willing af not to appear!

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls   what a day       

kelly: that is so bad i cant believe it hun i hope you are feeling ok have they said you can have sex just in case they do come early so you are covered for the weekend (sorry tmi )  x

prof waff:  good luck for blasting i hope all goes well you will have o let me know  x 

loobylu: looking good hun i am keeping fingers crossed for you to be ready soon x  

herbaltea: hope your ok on your 2ww have you got pcos just wondered what your prob was (if yo dont mine me asking) x  

enfys : hope your treatment is going ok havent spoke to you for a while  

eire:  i am with you hun i eat everything i pass and i am not normally like this so it must be the drugs (i hope   ) as for the moods i am really really bad   i have to watch what i say all the time i always upste dh     jope your ok   

love and   to You all sunny24 xx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Sunny - yes I do have pcos! 

Are you bearing up ok on the 2ww? I must say that I really don't feel pregnant at all!!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi herbaltea i thought you said you had pcos i too have it .  i dont feel preg either i dont really feel of any thing just hungry all the time at min   a good excuse to eat all the choc though    xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Good Morning All!

Thank goodness it's Friday!!!! 
So how is everyone this wet, windy morning?  I just wanted to say thanks for the replies re. mood swings. I've found that taking 10 deep breaths actually do work! My hubby is away on a 5 day holiday with his friends and I'm so thankful!, if he was at home the last few days I dread to think how I would have treated him. By the way I'm only on 75iui of puregon too.

Sunny I can so relate to how you're feeling. I'm eating all around me at the moment....... I'm feeling rather guilty as I've spent the past 6 months at weight watchers, got to goal and now I can't seem to get back into the swing of it again. I can feel my clothes are getting a little snugger on me although I really do think it the bloatedness!!!!!!!!!!!!! (not!)

Prof Waffle - Good luck this morning. fingers crossed it goes well.

Herbaltea - Only 9 more days to go!!!!! How are you holding up?

Well that's it from me. I was scanned this morning and I don't think I'm ready for hcg shot yet, will have to phone the clinic at lunch for result of blood test etc. It's a long weekend here (I'm in Rep.Ireland) so I'm off cruising for the weekend with a bunch of friends and dh! so I won't be online for the next few days. I'll be thinking of you all and will keep you posted next week (if I haven't been swept overboard as a result of galeforce wind!)
Have a great weekend


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

I am freezing!!where is the all the  coming from??

Thanks to all of you for your support-I dont know what I would do without you lot .Anyway we are still going to go for the scan on day 13(week on mon) you never know we might just catch it.If it all goes tits up atleast we can shout at them in person rather than over the phone.I feel more posotive now as we have started looking into private tx.But for now I am just taking every day as it comes!!

Eire-hope you have a fab w/e-please dont get blown away!!

Sunny-I am with you on the moods   I am so snappy lately but atleast I can blame it on the clomid  The nurse yet again told us to avoid bms incase we do get to go ahead with iui(slim chance) but yeah dont worry I have already warned dh to save all his energy  

Herbaltea-hope the rest of the 2ww goes fast for you and that you get a    

professerwaffle-Wohoo!!!Basting girlie!! Best of luck for today 

Big hello to siana and lou!!How are you 2 today??

Kelly x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi everyone

Kelly - Glad your feeling a bit more positive - you never know, monday could be fine - fingers crossed!  

Prof Waff - Hope the 'basting' went ok for you today   Heres to your 2ww   

Eire - a long weekend - that sounds great! I have decided to take next thur and fri off in preparation for testing - have a great weekend!  

Sunny - what a fab excuse to eat chocolate! I mentioned to dp that if I get pregnant I will have to eat for 2!! This time next week you'll have the answer to your 2ww - hang on in there girl!  

Days are dragging here, although the working week went quite quickly! Hooray! Only a 3 days working week for me next week too!   9 days and counting..........


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Well I'm basted now  

Had a hiccup with the sample (or lack of one) this morning so was take to the lab for washing late - DH was stressed poor love but not nearly as stressed as me .

Went to pick up test tube, good job they warned me it would be pink!  & than had to go to the fertility clinic which is based on a different hospital. Waht a B***ly nightmare - the world & his wife were all out on the road & all of them driving in a way most likely to irritate me , Got to the hossie 15 mins late & a few tears & tantrums later   but thankfully insem went really well. Apart from the speculum there was no pain at all, no bleeding & only a few minor cramps since, catheter went in 1st time & the sample was cloudy which means there are plenty of swimmers in there apparently .

Couldn't find any orange knickers so wore an orange t-shirt in the hope that the luck rubs off!

To all you other basted ladies & those about to be basted wishing you tons of babydust & lots of   vibes

    

Thanks for all you support & wishes ladies. The 2ww beckons (ugh)


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Professor waffle-

Well done!!!Glad your basting eventually went well,sounded a bit stressfull,go and put your feet up and keep us posted  

Kelly x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Congrats Prof Waff - what a great name! Glad the basting finally went ok! Sounds slightly manic! Lets hope friday bastings bring good luck!!!   Put your feet up and relax! 2 weeks will be here before you know it!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls how are you all coping xxxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Sunny and everyone! It suddenly hit me this morning that this time next week I will know! I almost want time to slow down now as no sign of af etc!!

Hope everyone else is bearing up - Sunny - do you test on friday?


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi herbaltea : i am like you now i have spent the last week wishing i could do a test and now i not want the day to come i am so so so scared that its going to be a BFN as i have no sore boobs nor any other preg symptom   i am feeling so down this is our last iui and i just want it so so much (as i am sure you girls do too )  i may do a test on wed which is day 12 but i aint sure what to do    

what are you going to do  herbaltea, what does your dp think you should do ?

hi to all the other iui girls hope you ars all coping on the mad 2ww let me know xxxxxxxxxxx

to all iui girls


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Can I join on aug iui as was basted last friday on a natural cycle. Ouch it really hurt as consultant couldnt get catheter in correct position and it took ages and lots of bleeding later!! Is this normal as hadnt expected it to hurt? I was only given 10mins max to lie down after and flew to france the next day for an energetic hol with our very lively little boy so no chance to relax at all. Anyway as not on drugs was not told anything about when to test but if 2 weeks then will be due to test on fri. Have not given a lot of thought as have been away but now am back keep finding out yet more of my friends are preg and getting very down. feel very grumpy and sore boobs so am expecting a bfn any day now. Good luck to you, I have my fingers crossed for all of you and Kelly, sounds like you should def consider going private as what a nightmare!!
Deb


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Deb - we were basted on the same day! I had to do a Pregnyl jab last wednesday, so I was told to test next sunday (16 days after basting) incase of a false positive due to the jab! The wait is doing my head in!

Sunny - Hang on in there! Have you had to do any jabs since basting? I think I will do a test on friday, sat and sun - that is unless the evil af arrives!!

No real symptoms for me, except sore boobs and seem to get quite tired - could be the weather! Trying not to read too much into anything as I will know the outcome this time next week. Still feel very 'unpregnant'!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Deb,Im nervous now you said your iui hurt  We are going to go ahead with the day 13 scan which is a week tomorrow and expect the worse and anything else is a bonus-I can sympathise with you on the no rest after iui,I rushed around like an idiot before our scan last month trying to get all the house clean and tidy so that dh could manage if I was laid up-think I over did it!!!!

Really hope this iui is the 1 for you,keeping everything crossed gor you 
Kelly  x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi girls - not long for us now!  

I decided to start doing morning tests from today (day 10 of 2ww) so I could see when the hcg injection gets out of my system. I got a very faint positive today, so there must be some injection left in me!! In a way I wish I hadn't started the evil pee testing   as I will bo doubt become obsessed now!!

Hope everyone else is ok,
love Sarah X


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi herbaltea i too have tested today day 10 and have got o neg result i dont have any hcg hormone as i havent used them so itlooks like its all over fo me even thought i have got 4 more days to go i already now the answer    

i feel so low    

hope all you other girls are ok xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Sunny - don't give up hope yet. I remember reading that implantation can occur anywhere up to 12 days, so please stay strong. You never know, it may be ok by your official testing day. I am sure my faint positive is just the remains of my injection, so I don't know what to think.

This 2ww is so much worse than I thought it would be


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

i will try herbaltea i just feel like such a failure    i know there is others worse off then me but i just feel  so so gutted and heartbroken x
hope your test stays bfp, soor to winge on x


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

by the way herbaltea what preg test di u do i used clearblue


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Sunny - Blimey, don't apologise for whinging - that's what this place is for!     Are you going to test every day now? Or wait till friday? What tests do you use? 10 days is very early to get a positive anyway. Fingers crossed that you get your bfp


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi, I used some cheapy Acon ones that are supposed to be very sensitive, but was told to use clearblue, which I will use on sunday if I have no af!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

i am going to do nex one on wed ad then fri the offical day x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

I have just done some internet surfing and it says that if you have a Pregnyl injections of 5000, it will still be in your system for 10 days! UGH - that means I won't get a real result until Sunday..........this wait is doing my head in!  

6 days to go now..........

I also read that some people test day 13, get a negative and by day 14 it is a positive - so there is hope Sunny - fingers crossed


----------



## pawre (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi, I found out I have to abandon this months cycle for injectibles.  A cyst was found, probably from clomid?  Anyways, I was told to still try bms this month.  What are my chances of conceiving?  Will the cyst go away next month you think?  Can cyst occur with injectibles?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Pawre - what a pain that you have to wait a month! Cysts can happen on injectables - I will have to be scanned before starting again incase oc cysts. I think that they do go in 1 month so you should be able to start again next month. Hope that helps?

I just did another pee test - Day 11 - negative - call the  . At least I know the hcg jab is out of my system, but feeling depressed now  !


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Pawre

Try not to worry about the cyst too much. I had 2 in consecutive months on clomid & was worried that when I started IUI it wouldn't have gone but was scanned & it had disappeared! I hope ti pops & you can start next month 

Herbaltea - don't give up yet, day 11 is still way early  . It ain't over yet!


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi All!

Well thankfully I didn’t go overboard and am alive and well!!!!

How is everyone doing? As for me well my LONG WEEKEND ended up being a rather short one (1 night) as bloodwork last Friday showed that I wasn’t ready for my HCG shot and I had to go to the clinic last Sunday morning to be scanned. I ended up meeting with DH and friends on Sunday afternoon and arrived home yesterday!!! (Oh the sacrifices one has to make!!!!!!) Anyway I’m scheduled for basting tomorrow morning. Is it just me or does this begin to feel like one leg waving ordeal?

Herbal Tea – Great idea about taking a few days off. Hope you’re looking forward to it. Don’t forget to pamper yourself – you deserve it.

Prof Waffle – How stressful for you on basting day!!! I am in disbelief that you have to transport your own washed sample!!!! I bet you felt every bump on the road that day!. I’m laughing at the orange knickers – my husband is the same (no not knickers!!!) but an orange shirt. What is it about orange and luck? Anway the best of luck on the dreaded  

Kelly D – I’m delighted to see that you’re feeling a little more optimistic. I can understand your reservations about basting but really, don’t worry about it. Every body is different, so don’t worry unnecessarily about it!

Sunny – Try and stay positive. Only 3 more days to go! As Herbal Tea says, everyone’s cycle is different so maybe you’re just a late implanter!.  
You are not a failure, never, ever think that! – this applies to us all. We are all individuals with our own special talents and we have so much to offer this world. The world is a better place because of us all!.

Tomsmummy – welcome. I crossed my legs reading your basting ordeal – ouch! – you poor thing. Here’s hoping you’ll never have to go through that again and you’ll get   on Friday. Fingers crossed! – Can I ask you a question? – Did your clinic say anything about you flying after basting?

Pawre – Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. It must be so hard after psyching yourself up for it. Last month my clinic thought that I had a cyst and they mentioned that it is usually absorbed during your cycle after ovulation. Fortunately for me it wasn’t a cyst. Did you have just one scan when they cancelled your cycle?

So that’s it from me. Have a great Tuesday!  Take care everyone!


----------



## pawre (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the replys everyone.

Yes, I only had one scan and a blood test and then they said I would have to abandon this month's cycle.

Hope there's some other good news from someone!

xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Just seen some of you girls are online so thought I would say hi. I am feeling very very pre menstrual so dont think IUI has worked for me !! Am tryting not to think about it but am obesively looking at your messages hoping you all get BFP. 
Eire  No one said anything about flying afterwards. have you heard otherwise? It was just so good to get away and I must admit I did stop thinking about the whole thing nearly completely. Hit me like a ton of bricks once home though.
Anyhow still keeping my fingers crossed for you all


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

I too am really hoping for some bfp's on here soon! 

Like you, I feel quite pmt'ish and don't think this time has worked, but won't give in till af turns up or I get a negative on sunday! Good luck for your test this friday? 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## enfys gwyntog (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all 

i haven't posted for a while - just looking at all your posts to see how everyone is doing 

hang in there herbal tea and sunny24 niether of you know for definate do you?
how are you doing Kelly?
good luck to everyone else


- the 2ww can drive you nuts can't it - I was surprised at this last time i thought the treatment would be the worst but it isn't that bit is exciting but now all I have to do is wait - got basted yesterday more follies than last time this time there was one at 14, 15 and 17 I think - so fingers crossed - I think that is good better than the one I had last time anyway !! 
can I ask what do you think about doing things is it better to rest and put your feet up or stay busy to keep your mind off things - I keep going between the two extremes! 
tomsmummy are you still online? 
when are you testing is it the 14th or earlier ? my situation sounds similar to you good luck anyway - your body has done it once so hopefully all it needs is jab in the right direction - you said that lots of your friends are preg - do you find that all the people you know with littleones seem to be pregnant so easily - i guess that is the same for us all - hopefully we will appreciate it all the more when it happens
hopefully very very soon for all of us     
Siani xxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls just a quicky will do personals later i have just done yet another test and it was a bfn i am on day 11 now i have really bad period pain so i know its all over i am thinking of stopping the cyclogest know as there is no point


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Sunny - thinking of ya hun. You never know, day 11 is still way to early to test and your pains could be implantation, so I would continue taking cyclogest just incase. We will have to call the pee stick  !

I have decided that I am now not going to do any more tests until my official testing day - sunday. That is if af does not turn up first - had a few pangs today.

Good luck to everyone and lets see some bfp's soon!


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

So much for me waiting till Sunday - day 12 today and another bfn  . Boobs have stopped being sore too now, so af sure to arrive soon?

Until tomorrows exciting installment...........


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

How is everybody doing today?

Herbaltea – I’m keeping my fingers crossed for Sunday. You must be so anxious. Isn’t waiting the most horrific thing in the world!

Sunny – Personally I’d keep taking the cyclogest until testing date.

Big hugs to you both at this difficult time.

Enfys – Well done on the follies! Lucky you with three and all such a good size!  Good luck on the torturous two-week wait!

Tomsmummy – Last IUI I was scheduled to go to France for the weekend and the following weekend to Spain. My clinic advised me not to fly and recommended that I cancel the flights, which I did!. The up point is that I ended up with BPN anyway. I think every clinic is different in the advice they give out to people. Look at it this way, how many people get pregnant on their holidays……….
Only a couple of days left now, here’s hoping!

Pawre – My fist scan on my 1st IUI, the nurse said that I had a cyst but she told me to come back in a couple of days and when she scanned me she said that it wasn’t a cyst but a follie. On Friday at my 2nd IUI attempt a different nurse said the same. On Sunday for my 2nd scan the nurse mentioned that my notes said that I had a cyst but when she scanned me she said that it was most definitely a follie!. I thought it seemed strange. If they had reacted on my first scan, my cycles probably would have been cancelled too.

That’s it from me. I’m at work for the past few hours and am popping off for my basting now. Unfortunately I will have to return to the office afterwards today as I’m really busy here. Last time I took the day off but I’ve decided that this treatment cycle is not going to get the better of me this time and I will not obsess about it (easier said than done!). I refuse to end up the basket case I was last month!. (This frame of mind will probably last until lunch time!)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Eire, good luck for the basting. Hope it all goes well. You're lucky that you can get to and from your clinic and back to work after a basting without arousing too much interest. Sometimes I can manage to get their and back from work in just under two hours but on one occasion I had to wait an hour and a half to get basted. It was a good job I had taken the afternoon off otherwise I'd have been climbing the walls trying to come up with excuses for work.

Sunny, all I can say is that I agree Eire and that I'd continue taking the cyclogest until the evening before your test date. Day 11 can be way too early to know either way...

Herbaltea, hope you're holding up. I really feel for you all. I'm due for an early follie scan tomorrow to check that I'm okay to try again this cycle. The lead up to basting is so much easier to deal with than the second bit.

Good luck for everyone else who's due to test in the next few days. We badly need some proof that multiple cycles of IUI can eventually work!


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Well Girls, I'm back at the office!. Basting went well - absolutely painless with no cramps and no bleeding!  ( Kelly I hope this puts your mind at rest!). The scan this morning showed three v. good follies (20,18&17!!) which I'm v. excited about as I only had one last month!!! so that's it, i'm now officially on the dreaded  

Katie, thanks for the good wishes, they're very much appreciated! Good luck with your scan tomorrow and keep us posted.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Eire

Glad basting went well

Well here I am 6 days into the 2ww & had some pinky cm discharge today. Is this a good sign or not . Still having a bad tummy so am worried that this means it's all going wrong 

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hi pw...try not to worry could be implanation ...
i had iui on one follie the cons couldn't get to last friday and egg transfer...1 embryo on monday ...all i know is i'm on 2ww...my cons makes iui ladies wait until day 16 so herbaltea...may not be over yet def going with the    bombs    
eire well done on basting  
not sure when i test  is it ok to join you?  i posted on the main 2ww but there was so many to keep up with...willl try and keep up with you all  caroline xxxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Eire - wow - 3 follies is good! The very best of luck for your 2ww! 

Caroline - my official testing day is day 16 (sunday!), so I am probably testing too early. Thanks for the moral support! No sign of af .....yet! 

Prof Waff - I think implantation can happen anywhere between days 6 and 12 - so could well be implantation bleeding. Try not to worry.

Katie - the best of luck for your follie scan tomorrow.

I will try to avoid the pee sticks tomorrow and wait until Sunday now  ......mmmn we'll see!


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Sunny - Hope you are ok - you haven't posted today. Thinking of ya


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi herbaltea, how are you i have done a tes today and got a very very faint poss so i jus dont know whats going on,

how are all the other girls doing i just cant stand this 2ww much longer i have your all ok 


love and


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Sunny - wow, a faint positive is a good sign. No doubt you will be testing again tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

i will do i think i am not sure i dont think i have got a true reading but i am tryin to stay poss  have you done another one hun fingers crossed for you


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all
Am following your messages daily but dont always have time to respond although excited that Sunny has a faint positive I will keep everything crossed for you and herbaltea. I think I have just started my Af as stomach ache and tiny spot of blood. I suppose it was a bit much to hope for 1st go!! Got my cons bill today and my dh has just phoned to say he has broken down, just when I needed a hug   Had thought that it may have worked only because I went on hol and didnt give it any thought on purpose then my boobs were sore but also felt enormous and then my osteopath said I did not feel pre menstrual today so allowed myself a glimmer of hope, but not to be!! My con is away for Aug so looks like we will not be able to try again until Sept now.
Tomsmummy


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Tomsmummy -   What a day for you. Hope dh has got back ok and given you a hug now! Thinking of you.

I am not feeling very hopeful - no af symptoms yet, but after seeing the negative this morning etc etc.........will wait now - can't face anymore early morning negatives!

Fingers crossed for everyone, especially everyone testing soon


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

fingers crossed for you sunny


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies sorry I havent been around ive been off work for a few days...went to hosp on Monday for a scan and had ovulated the day before so its a good job id spent the weekend having bms...got a blood test on mon to check I definately ovulated an egg..anyone know how that works?? So its a 2ww for me to now..

Anway how are u guys holding up? 

Sunny and herbaltea....keeping my fingers crossed for you..its not over till the fat AF sings remember!!!

PW...keeping them crossed for you too..i wouldnt worry about the pinky discharge..as the others have said could be a good sign and be an implantation bleed..

Eire..glad your basting went well..try to keep smiling 

Big Hugs to you all xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sunny, Herbaltea, keeping everything crossed for you both   

Had more discharge overnight. I'm on cyclogest as I have a short luteal phase but forgot one the othe morning - is it possible taht forgetting just one could mean a breakthrough bleed . 

Tomsmummy  & hoping that there's   on it's way for you.

CK6 - when are you testing?

Hi to everyone I've forgotten & thanks for your support!


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Good morning

Prof. Waffle I can only reiterate what the other girls have said re. Implantation! Think positive thoughts! 

CK6- Welcome! Good luck with your  ! Here’s hoping it flies by!

Herbaltea – How are you today? Did you manage to stay away from the sticks?……

Sunny – Faint positive - OMG! That’s amazing . Not long left to go now…..hang on in there!

Tomsmummy – I’m so sorry to hear your news. What a day you’ve had you poor thing. I hope dh wasn’t too delayed afterwards and gave you loads of tlc last night. 

Loobylu – Best wishes for the dreaded


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Af arrived today for definate. dh woke early in bad mood and didnt like to bother him. On way to my friends and completely fell to pieces and had to come home. Let my ds out of car seat to sit next to me whilst sobbed to my mum on phone and he proceeded to rip rear view mirror off then did a huge wee all over my dh brand new car!!!! 

Can I ask for advice about injectables, if I have a long cycle and ovulate about day 21 could it bring it nearer and what are the side effects, dont know how to go about looking up as not sure what drugs are called. I tend to react badly to drugs so cons has offered me 1 more natural cycle but am thinking might just go for drugs if increases chances of success.
Good luck


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh Tomsmummy - sorry to read about your news  . I am sure it hasn't worked for me either, so thinking positively, it could be a positive for us next time round! Sorry I can't answer your question on injectables, but I'm sure your clinic can help. 

Sunny - whats your news today? Has the line got any darker?

 I did yet another test (and last one!) this morning - very very negative!!! My dp has told me off now and said I must not test again until sunday when we will test together! I was convinced af was coming this morning and went to the chemist for supplies, but nothing has happened and the pains have stopped. Why doesn't she just come and get on with it!  Wow - that was a rant! 

Hope everyone else is ok - this 2ww is evil!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Herbal tea - having been waiting to see how u were getting on..sorry to hear about your bfn but not all lost yet. Try to be good now until Sunday....will keep my fingers crossed for u hon xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Tomsmummy

Re your qestion about injectibles. I too normally ovulate around day 19 on a normal cycle. As I have been regualrly scanned for my IUI cycle & the dose adjusted to suit my repsonse my IUI was done on day 13 - so yes injectibles can bring ovulation forward.. I had a hcg jab 36ish hours before the IUI to mature & release the eggs.

AS for s/e I haven't noticed any. I had headaches with letrazole (similar to clomid) but nothing with the jabs. They are easy to do with the pen & only sting a little afterwards - heaven knows if I can do them anyone can 

Herbaltea sorry about the -ve but you may still be testing too early?   will be round for you!

Looks like my bleed is getting worse, more blood today & red blood this time not just cm but still praying it's implanation  but not really convinced at the moment. Maybe if I don't bleed constantly thats a good sign


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Prof Waff - Praying that its just implantation bleeding for you - there must be some bfp's due soon.

Sunny - I keep checking to see if you've any more news   -where are you?! 

LoobyLu - Thanks for your positive vibes - will not test now -   - honest! I don't think I need to as I have af cramps


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi hebaltae i am here sorry not been on before i have been at my brothers new house helping this girlfriend decorate  

well have done another test today and it was a faint poss again    i am so scared to believe it i rang the doctors and she said that she was certain it was good news but tomora is the real test day   

dont get upset with your neg remember me three days ago i had a neg no symptoms i was gutted and you maid me stay strong so i hope i can make you strong too heres for sunday     

prof waff: i am crossing everything for you and lets pray its implantation   

tomsmumy : i am so sorry to here you have got af try and stay poss i now its easy to said this is my 4thiui  i am sure the next one will ne the one   

hope loobylu and ck6 are ok hope your havin fun in this crazy 2ww


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh sunny - I am so excited for you   - fingers crossed its a positive again today    .

Its day 14 for me and I'm not supposed to test till day 16. I haven't done a test this morning (which was hard!) so will be waiting till sunday now. No sign of af either.

Fingers crossed fellow testers and waiters


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning! Well done HT for resisiting the urge to test...when was your AF due...?

Sunny24 let u know when u have some news pleeeeease...think we all could do with some good news...

Prof Waffle...has the bleed stopped..keeping my fingers crossed for you..

Only in day 5 of my 2ww and already analysing every twinge...horrible isnt it...my latest this monring is that ive got tight hipster jeans on (casual day at work)  and im worried that the pressure on my groin will stop implantation!?!?!? DF recons thats verging on the obsessive now!?!? Tempted to undo the button but i think id scare everyone as my stomach would fall out he he he

xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Loobyloo - thank you for making me laugh!!! Look at it this way, you're keeping everything nice and warm which stimulates good blood flow by wearing tight jeans!!

Tomsmummy - Again I'm so sorry to hear that it didn't work out this time. Re. injections I've taken puregon which is a drug to stimulate the development of your follicles. Your con will adjust the dosage accordingly. When your con thinks that your follies are a good size he will then ask you to take a HCG shot (I took pregnyl) and then IUI is usually scheduled for 36 - 48 hours after this injection. The injections are easy to administer (well for the first one...I was a nervous wreck!)and I didn't seem to have any adverse reactions. You can look up more info on the net re. the two drugs I took and their respective possible side effects.

Prof. waffle - my fingers are still crossed for a positive outcome

Herbal tea - Sorry to hear that you're having a tough time. Rant away, isn't this exactly why we are all here. we all understand what you're going through. I hope you had an enjoyable day yesterday on your day off and enjoy today as well.

Sunny - Good luck today. Please let us know how you get on!


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

oh wow well done sunny   xx
thanks for the welcome..not sure when i should test....but we are going to test on 14th ....
pw keeping everything crossed for youxx
loobylu...just undo it if you're worried    i'm also feeling every twinge and pain think i'm day 5 and 7 !!! xx
herbaltea hoping that af stays away from you xx
hello tomsmummy very sorry af has arrived...what an awful   day did you dh see the funny side of ds weeing in the car   ..when they have to go ....they have to go i hope you are ok today...i was just like that....me too also just done 4th iui plus icsi ( on different days hence the reason for not knowing when my 'date' is)  
hello eire... hope you are ok on the dreaded 2ww xxx
its a mankey day down in kent today...hope the sun is shining where you are all my love      caroline xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry I havent been around for a while,im trying to chill out and hope I dont ov before monday when I go for a scan-dont think I could take another month like last month.

Tommysmummy-sorry to hear af turned up-hope you ok??!!

Herbaltea+loobyloo-Really hoping you 2 get the bfp's you deserve  

Big hello to everyone else out there 


Biscuit monster-how are you lately??hope af is leaving you well alone,im rooting for you!!!


Kelly x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hello everyone - quick update from me this morning (day 14 of 2ww) - resisted the temptation to do any tests, so don't don't call the  !!

Had af pains yesterday monrning and this morning, so thought af was on her way, but nothing yet! Still hanging on to a glimmer of hope for testing on Sunday!  

Sunny - best of luck to you today


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

GOOD NEWS

Bleeding has stopped!!!!!!!!! I still ahve AF cramps, heaviness in the top of my legs & backache -all pre AF symptoms but like you guys say it isn't over yet. Who knows might actually make it to testing day!  

Herbaltea good luck for testing, Sunny so  excited for you! LoobyLoo & Eire hope your 2ww isn't too much of a nightmare.

    to everyone one the 2ww


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Proff,


Cant wait to hear from you again!!!! Hope you get a much deserved BFP


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Prof - good news on the bleeding stopping?!?! Keep smiling ok xxx

Whens ur test day?? xx

Aand has anyone heard off sunny?


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Prof Waff - Great news on the bleeding stopping!  

Still no af for me, so have decided to test tomorrow (day 15) - not holidng out much hope though as I did a very sensitive test yesterday and it was bfn.

Sunny - Can't wait to hear your news..........


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

HT - Good luck tomorrow hon ..cant log on as not at work..but.will be sending good positive vibes to you xxxxx

Hope everyone else has a great weekend xx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls thanks for aaking about me sorry i havent posted sooner i have ot been ale to get to the computer.


well today is day 14test day so i got up at7 and to test i was so scaredot the result i decided to do 3 a clear blue, clear blue digital and cheap one that is supposed to pick up early preg and ...................................................................................................................................i got a
   on all three i am so shocked and excited i cant take it in yet i have af pain but the midwife i spoke to said it was normal (i am paronid for what happened before  my m/c) so all been well i have my scanon the 22 of aug so here goes yet another 2ww.
i hope you girls will be joining me soon loads of love and luck


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

SUNNY -           WOW - Congratulations - you must be over the moon!!!! Really pleased for you  

Still no af for me, so hope I can join you on sunday!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sunny

Whooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fanastic news            

*Wow that is SOOOO great*


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi all, Just tested this morning using a sensitive test and it was bfn - hey ho - trying to remain logical that is was only go no.1 - here's to next time! Just want af to stay away till monday as I need a scan before starting meds again on day 2 and they're shut over the w/e!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats Sunny,thats such fab news!

HT - there is still hope xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

HT still crossing everything for you honey.


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Sunny      

     

Well done to you and dh - it gives us all hope too that you can get a bfp after a no. of goes at iui - it can work!!

Nixie x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Wohoo Sunny,


You have made my day,its ssssoooooo nice to hear when another ff gets a BFP!!!! 

                      

CONGRATULATIONS AND TAKE CARE OF YOUR SELF


----------



## Melanie (Jul 29, 2005)

Congratulations Sunnny & good luck HT - love Melanie


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls thanks for your messages i have jut done one moreto make sure and was still poss that makes 7 poss so far dh has gone away till tomora so quite anxous now but ha ho ,

herbaltea dont give in look what happened to me you just never know, good luck hun i am praying for you 

good luck to all te other girls


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Fantastic news Sunny       . Your BFP has given us all hope   !!!!!
Herbaltea really feeling for you     but stick with it girl good things come to those who wait and your time will come hun.
Me & DP are having a month off of IUI and my AF is due in about 10 days - after hearing Sunny's news I just want it to come so we can try 2nd round of IUI!!
Thinking of all you girls and wishing you all loads of luck and  - stay positive.

Louju xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sunny

well I'm gonna ask the inevitable question - did you have any signs/symptoms & if so what were they? 

Going mad on the 2ww here & since my bleeding stopped I haven't had any other signs or symptoms at all. Can you give us some hope


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Definately bfn for me - af has arrived for the weekend - how kind of her!! At least I have a sense of humour!  

Good luck to all getting ready to test


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi professor waffle i have had no sYmptoms even my boobs had stopped hurting, i did a few test and they were all neg i was gutted and cryed all night.  this was day 10,and 11 the neg tests . my couson ten can oer on day 12 and we got carred away and decided to do another this was a very faint poss but i didnt believe it as no symptoms i am now o day 15 and have had 7 poss tests i have very slighty am  mean slighty sore boobs and af like pain in my back and front ihope tis has helped you never give up untill af comes . i personally have had no bleding as yet but my cousin had about 4 to 5 day just before af was due so i will pray for you hun


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi herbaltea iam soso sorry to hear your new but dont give in i am on my 4th iui i dont want to sound like i am not bothered i just want you to know i know how you feel  love and hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

HT, so sorry honey.

Big   to you.


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Sunny  Congratultions I am soo pleased for you   you must be thrilled. I hope everything goes well and keep us posted.

Herbaltea Sorry to hear your af arrived, I know what that feels like! 

Prof Waffle  Good luck and fingers crossed


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sunny - Congratulations on your  

Herbaltea - Sorry to hear that   has arrived 

Gill - Luck for your testing next weekend, will be thinking of you, fingers crossed it will be positive.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend and enjoying the better weather, thought summer had disappeared for this year!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New thread this way ladies >>>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34330.0.html

Sorry to read your news Herbal Tea 

H xx


----------

